# What is the best place to write reviews about classical music?



## Gustav Mahler (Dec 3, 2014)

*What is the best place to write reviews about classical music in?*

Hi, I know I can write reviews, Opinions etc. on this forum, But I thought about a more suitable platform like a blog maybe. I am a musician and I have an urge to write reviews about pieces/certain recordings etc.
Any advice would be highly appreciated.
Many thanks.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

First, just write a bunch of reviews without expecting them to be published anywhere, just to prove to yourself and anyone else a) you can write, and b) you can write intelligently about music. If you're not sure, steep yourself in good music writing and then read your own stuff and see how you stack up. The NY Times generally has good reviewers and good reviews. Other top papers likewise. Get the volume of Virgil Thomson's reviews from the old Herald Tribune; Andrew Porter's volumes of New Yorker reviews (a gold standard few can live up to), etc. Once your satisfied you're worthy, go to the arts/features editor of your local paper; or start a blog; or try submitting some samples to the American Record Guide -- which keeps a stable of regular freelance reviewers. Good luck.


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

It is possible to write a blog on this forum - go to your profile, click "view blog entries" and then "create new post".


----------



## Gustav Mahler (Dec 3, 2014)

Thank you for your help.
I don't want to write for a newspaper right now, Maybe in the future..
I just thought about a blog.
Those are good news that I can write a blog here! My only concern is that because it is mainly a forum here the blogs may not be read by as many people as in "proper" blogs.
Is there another blog on the internet that may be more popular, And I can write there freely?
I just want to be sure that what I write will be read by as many people as possible.
p.s. I am a classical musician, This is not just my hobby. I want to take the writing seriously.

Many thanks


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I would suggest you create a profile and page on Google Plus. Use #tags and also post in related forums to allow others to stumble across your writings, until you develop an audience.


----------

